# Boots so far...



## old12rbc (10 Dec 2010)

As we are, us poor canadian, testing and having our boots supplied by the CF don't have a lot of choice for our comfort. As i tried to educate my clients as to what is good to wear and what is not here is a list of what i found so far... their are 2 categories of boots for us, tactical (magnum, original swats, bates ....) and military (Altama, rocky S2V, blackhawk...)

the major difference can be seen in the wear and tear. The tactical are usually cheap (around 100 and 150$) the sole are very soft and the leather very thin. they are made to walk on the streets, get into a car, catch the bad guys but don't ask for more. if you are in the field or working on vehicules they usually done after 6 month (sometimes less) the anckle support is absent or very basic, and if you walk on a rugged terrain usually you can feel all the bumps and roots.

Military ones on the opposite are a lil bit more costly (between 200 and more) the soles are more stiff (sewed on or heat molded to the boots)  you have anckles support (double or triple) made of thick leather or balistic nylon (for breadability) also metal eyelets so if you are rugh with lacing they won't break. 

here is a few example :

rocky S2V :
One of the best so far not only for it's durability but also it is a good mix between the jungle and the tactical. dry very fast and developped with hard terrain in mind. Usually the price range from 199 to 260$ cdn made for the US Marine available in black and tan
▪1,000 Denier Cordura in Sides and Panels in Treated PTFE Coat for Flame Resistance 
▪Aegis Microbe Shield Pervents Bacteria and Fungus Growth the cause Rot and Foot Discomfort 
▪Drainage Vents Move Water Out and Prevents Debris from Entering and Enhancce Breathability 
▪Flash and water-Resistant leather uppers withstand fire hazards and rigors of Sea-to-Land warfare 
▪Made in the USA, Berry Compliant 
▪Proprietary High-Walled Vibram Soles with Perforated Airport Cushion Footbeds and PU Midsoles 
▪SuperFabric instep Panels Prevent Early boot Failure from Rope Burn 
▪Wicking Dri-Lex Lining and Stretch Lycra Tongues Hug feet for Secure Fit 


Altama Ortho-TacX :
If you have foot problem this one has been developped for long walk and heavy loads. what i like about altama is that they make military boots since 1968, if you have been in bosnia, the jugles we had there was altama's. that one is available in black and tan also. the price range between 150 and 200$
•Height – 8"
•Sole Pattern – Vibram® Ananasi
•Upper – Black Full Grain Aniline Leather and SuperFabric®
•Lining – Dual-Zone Wicking and Breathable Air Mesh
•Outsole – Slip, Acid and Oil Resistant, Non Marking Rubber
•Midsole – Molded EVA
•Removable Innersole – Patent Pending Double Density EVA with multi-port ventilation
•Tongue Lace Guard
•Molded Resin and Nylon Speed Laces
•ALTAMA Waterproof Technology

one of the nice and cheap is the "Classic 9" from original swat. usually range between 135 and 150 (wich will have a price increase in 2011) available in tan, black, sage...
Full Grain Leather Toe
Steel Shank
1000 Denier Nylon & Leather Upper
Compression Molded EVA Midsole
Outsole Stitched at Toe and Heel
Thermoplastic Heel & Toe Counters
Outsole meets ASTM F489-96 test standards for slip resistance
Aegis® Anti-Microbial Lining and Removable Orthotic Footbed provides protection against odor staining and deterioration caused by bacteria fungus and other microorganisms and is a permanently bonded antimicrobial barrier.
Electric Hazard Protection meets ASTM F2412-05 and ASTM F2413-05 EH Test Standards

if you have others go ahead


----------



## Towards_the_gap (10 Dec 2010)

http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2357/139821/0/0

Meindl Performance - Hands down best pair of boots I've ever worn. If you are in KAF pick a pair up at the French PX, half the price that AJ Brooks sells them for.


And for the sandbox -

http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2357/176042/0/0

Meindl Desert Safari boots. Wore 1 pair over 7 months. 90% of which was daily dismounted patrols. Hardy soles, good ankle support. Again buy them at the French PX or Brit NAAFI in KAF, way too expensive at AJ Brooks.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Dec 2010)

I picked up a second pair of Miendl deserts at the NAAFI...never ended up needing them. One thing I noticed, and I saw it a lot, was that the stitching on the back where the ankle flexes comes apart and the fabric of the boot starts to tear slightly. I haven't seen it as much with the "newer" style with the small perforations and large fabric area.

Be forewarned about buying these at the French PX or NAAFI - if they have your size (Euro sizes, so if you're a 10, try on a 9), grab it. I know several people in my platoon wanted to wait until they had a bit more cash and their size never came back in stock.

That said - awesome boots. Very comfortable. Its almost like wearing a running shoe.


----------



## BearW (2 Jan 2011)

Funny you mention the Tac Vs. Mil boots.. it's essentially the same i've always heard them referred to except i call 'tactical' boots 'throw aways'. 

The best boot i've worn round home and abroad is the Lowa Patrol Boot. (non-goretex)
and the Lowa Mountain Boot (same deal but g-tex) 

Like you say, pricey(300+) but when it comes to boots you really get what you pay for.

I agree with everything you say about the Rocky S2V's they're good to go, i've got 3 pairs myself, but i find the tans a bit harder to break in. I have a really wide foot though and i usually break leather in by pouring hot water into them and wearing them around till dry with a thick sock... I didn't do that with the tan rockys though as i thought it would discolor and damage the material-and nobody wants their desert boots to look like crap.

Got issued a pair of Lowa Desert Elites-they're heavy as hell and clunky. Don't buy them unless you're doing some mountaineering or something-Or if your a guy who needs a REALLY stiff boot.

Anybody tried the Adidas or nike combat boots yet?.. they look like fob slippers to me.

Bear

Bear


----------



## rampage800 (2 Jan 2011)

Hanwags are decent boots as well, almost identical looking to the Lowa's. The only drawback depending on what your looking for is the mil version comes GTX only.

Agree 100% on the Meindl assessments posted above too, awesome boot !!!


----------



## Steve1987 (13 Jan 2011)

I've had the same experiences mentioned.

SWAT's lasted me a few months, started falling apart, no ankle support.  

I've had Rocky Sv2's for a significant while now and no issues, easily worth the extra money.  Fast drying is a big plus with these over the cushy Swat's that seem to soak up so much water they never dry. I've also found Swat's to just smell extremely bad after wearing them for a while, I've never had odor issues with my feet except in Swat's, also because the probably don't breath as well?

-Steve


----------



## Illegio (15 Jan 2011)

Lowa Combat GTX. Did 55 km on them this last October in Wales, and another 70 km on them on north Vancouver Island around New Years, and walked away laughing both times. Best money I've ever spent on footwear, hands down.


----------



## Kiltman (22 Jan 2011)

just an FYI for those looking for a some classic 9's, A local surplus store in down-town Barrie has the TAN colour for $77.95 right now.  Hit up someone you know at Borden to pick em up..


----------



## ARMY_101 (22 Jan 2011)

I've seen a fair number of guys buy SWAT's or Magnums and they last them for a year or so.  They've been through OPs and BFTs and pretty much anything else they can expect, so their money is well spent.


----------



## ballz (23 Jan 2011)

http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2357/139819/0/0

Had these recommended by an army.ca member. I wore these for all of CAP last summe. Only problem is there's a grey stripe on the bottom, had to waste a few sharpie's to make it black . Bought a second pair (er... received a rsecond pair) for Xmas so that I have two for field ex's on Ph III. 

The only problem with them was that I only had 1 pair... Obviously once they got soaked (they're perfectly waterproof but once you go up to your waist in water there's not much the xcr goretex [which is awesome!] can do) and I switched back to the issued boots for a day to let them dry, the issued boots would instantly ruin my feet.


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Jan 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2357/139819/0/0
> 
> Had these recommended by an army.ca member. I wore these for all of CAP last summe. Only problem is there's a grey stripe on the bottom, had to waste a few sharpie's to make it black . Bought a second pair (er... received a rsecond pair) for Xmas so that I have two for field ex's on Ph III.
> 
> The only problem with them was that I only had 1 pair... Obviously once they got soaked (they're perfectly waterproof but once you go up to your waist in water there's not much the xcr goretex [which is awesome!] can do) and I switched back to the issued boots for a day to let them dry, the issued boots would instantly ruin my feet.



Wow those are similar in price to some peoples car payments (not me...I pay in cash   ) but at least they should last you. I managed to get over 2 years out of my water resistant SWATS before I decided that they had done enough. Mind you, I wasn't doing Infantry officer phase training...but they also were not as high of quality as your boots should be for that price. Either way, you will probably continue to be thankful that you bought them when everyone else is having "fun" with the issued boots.


----------



## ballz (23 Jan 2011)

That's what I'm hoping for. As a goalie I learned quick that you get what you pay for. Hopefully the durability holds up and they'll prove to be worth the their price tag. Obviously a 10 week CAP course isn't even close to enough to make that judgement yet, but they seem to be holding up well so far.

I should note that ajbrooks.com gave me about $80 off as a military discount, but even still, they do cost more than my car payment haha.


----------



## BDTyre (23 Jan 2011)

Those look like the "black version" of the Miendl desert boots several guys overseas wore (the Brits were issuing them, though they might be switching to Lowas). I found the desert ones light and comfy. The trick I found was to loop the lace around the hook - this not only prevented the laces from slipping out of the hook, but it stopped me from overtightening them.

I've seen a couple of guys at my unit wearing the black ones; I'm considering a pair but have other expenses first.


----------



## ballz (23 Jan 2011)

Actually that's something I should mention too, the pair that I got this Xmas don't have the speedlaces, just normal metal ones all the way up the boot. Not sure which way is better yet...


----------

